# Competition Time: Want to Win a ValetPro Foam Blaster?



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Want to be in with a chance to win the newly released ValetPRO Foam Blaster?

Were currently running a competition over on the ValetPRO page right now...

Check it out to be in with a chance of winning this great prize!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5136057#post5136057


----------

